# Today in the Fishroom ~ 06/02/08 What am I?



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's a mystery fish for you. Someone should nail this...but you never know.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

giant gourami (spelling?)?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

looks like a veija and I don't even own one...


----------



## grech (Mar 24, 2005)

zonatum?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's the poster from Jaws ... nice try Aquamojo ...

:lol:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

It is the Zonatus. The fish is a camera hog. Easy to photograph and very "model friendly"





































Want to see me get him to do a head stand?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice pics and great color on that guy.


----------



## ST33LR4T (Jul 12, 2006)

fisrt off, great fish and great pics.

where do you house all these fish?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks. I have most of my fish tanks in the basement. I have some of the other tanks at my farm.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

One head stand. Just checking the position:










And sticking the landing:










No easy task for him...as you can see he doesn't miss many meals.










And on the subject of having the camera ready...and the flash charged.


----------

